# Returns in Restaurants



## Claire (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm taking this from the dogs in restaurants thread to a new one.  What do you do when you get something at a restaurant that doesn't cut it?  Under what circumstances do you send something back?  I live in a very small town, and tend to know my restauranteurs or chefs.  How do you handle things gracefully?  At what point to you just let it be, or send it back?  It's a tough question, because if you send stuff back, you often wind up getting your dinner when everyone else at the table is ready to go home.  I'll chime in with some experiences on this one, but want to know how you handle it.


----------



## Claire (Jul 16, 2006)

Most recently I ordered liver & onions in a local steak house where I know the owners and the regular chef.  The liver was so tough that I could't saw through it with a steak knife (normally it is fork-tender).  I sent it back, it obviously had been cooked way too long.  But, even though it takes almost no time to cook liver, I wound up getting my meal when everyone was finishing theirs.  Quite often when this kind of thing happens I don't bother to complain or send a meal back simply because it throws the entire dinner party off.  At one restaurant here in town,when we first moved here, I had a perfect meal, and hubby had a truly lousy one.  It was "Greek spaghetti" and the "chef" had kept the pasta half-cooked and ready to dunk into boiling water (a normal procedure, I think).  However, he didn't drain the pasta (it was a long, tubular pasta), and hubby wound up with a plate of cold pasta in cold starchy water.  WE complained (we'd only lived here a week or two).  THe owner came out and said if we'd pay for our drinks, the food was on the house.  WE'd ordered appetizers, and my dinner was the most expensive one on the menu  I protested, saying my dinner was fine, we'd pay for it.  His reply was "if one person in a party has a ruined meal, the entire meal is ruined for everyone."  Wow.  What a man.


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> I'm taking this from the dogs in restaurants thread to a new one. What do you do when you get something at a restaurant that doesn't cut it? Under what circumstances do you send something back? I live in a very small town, and tend to know my restauranteurs or chefs. How do you handle things gracefully? At what point to you just let it be, or send it back? It's a tough question, because if you send stuff back, you often wind up getting your dinner when everyone else at the table is ready to go home. I'll chime in with some experiences on this one, but want to know how you handle it.


 
I don't fuss over the small stuff. However, for example, when I order steak, roast beef etc., and I specify how I want it cooked - med well, and it comes to the table dripping blood/rare, I cannot and will not eat it; and need to send the dish back. I don't mind waiting, a little bit; but I may not return if my order is not as I requested. The only other instance, I would send the food back is if the food tastes off - not fresh. Or, for example, I ordered a specific salad dressing, and it is not the dressing or dish I ordered.

I had a friend that literally sent everything back. It was an unpleasant dining experience, to dine with someone that is never 'satisfied.' If I am on a date, or someone else is paying for the meal, I am reluctant to cause a fuss, & might grin and bear it -- to a point.

When I am paying for my meal/dining experience, and the food is not up to par -- meaning something is really wrong, or not as I ordered, I will speak up - always gracefully. Could be an off-night, new staff, chef, whatever -- I still might want to return & give it another go.


----------



## GB (Jul 16, 2006)

That is a smart owner Claire. I am sure that because of his response you guys gave his restaurant another shot. Had his attitude been different perhaps that would have been the last time you went there.

I will occasionally send something back, but it would have to be either inedible, or the completely wrong dish. If I order a steak med rare and it comes back with no pink at all then I will probably just suck it up and eat it. If it is black and way way overcooked then I would send it back. 

I never make an issue out of it though as that would not be fair to the waiter or waitress. They are just the messenger so to speak. I also try to remember that these are just human beings cooking my meal and they are allowed to make mistakes. I would never get upset because they screwed up my meal. I would however get upset if they did not handle the situation with respect.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 16, 2006)

In 30 years of dining out on my own, I can remember only two times when I sent entrees back.

The first was a steak that, while ordered rare, came to the table with the center not only cold, but nearly frozen solid.

Second was when I ordered a spinach-stuffed flounder & was served a crab-stuffed flounder.  And yes, I know that the crab-stuffed was just as good, but it irked me that the order was completely off-base.  I really wanted that spinach-stuffed flounder.  What irked me even more was when the server came back & tried to convince me over & over & over that the crab-stuffed was so much better.  Hello?????  I ordered the spinach-stuffed.  This same restaurant gave us a wine list, & then told us that none of the white wines were available chilled.  Hello?????

My insisting on the spinach-stuffed flounder came back to bite me in the a**.  It was awful, & I brought nearly the whole thing back & gave it to one of my cats.  The cat was sick for 3 days & wouldn't touch any leftovers I gave it after that - lol!!!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 16, 2006)

_Claire:  Pretty much the same thing happened to my husband and me when we dined at a good restaurant in San Diego.  My husband's dinner wasn't quite ready so the waitress brought mine out ahead of his.  The manager happened to notice that my husband had no dish in front of him and asked about it.  He said our dinners should have been brought out together.   He comped us to BOTH dinners.  The bill would have come to 48.00.  What a class act.  Needless to say we went back again and again.  Service like that should be rewarded with loyal patronage._

_I don't understand why people are so reluctant to send back a meal that is less than satifactory.  You are paying for for this meal. and you have every right to demand that it be first quality.   If you don't take a defensive stand and become obnoxious, you will get another meal and possibly a comp or sometimes they offer a free dessert.   At any rate, you should never pay for a meal that is not the way it should be._


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> _Claire: Pretty much the same thing happened to my husband and me when we dined at a good restaurant in San Diego. My husband's dinner wasn't quite ready so the waitress brought mine out ahead of his. The manager happened to notice that my husband had no dish in front of him and asked about it. He said our dinners should have been brought out together. He comped us to BOTH dinners. The bill would have come to 48.00. What a class act. Needless to say we went back again and again. Service like that should be rewarded with loyal patronage._
> 
> _I don't understand why people are so reluctant to send back a meal that is less than satifactory. You are paying for for this meal. and you have every right to demand that it be first quality. If you don't take a defensive stand and become obnoxious, you will get another meal and possibly a comp or sometimes they offer a free dessert. At any rate, you should never pay for a meal that is not the way it should be._


 
DQ, you raise a good point re everything coming out at the same time, courses served too close together, or your table-companion is served before or after you. Instances like that, make the whole dining experience unpleasant. I don't care or expect a free dessert or to be compensated -- I may not return. But, everyone is human, and everything is not always choreagrahed to perfection. When the timing is all wrong, it has occurred to me to just send the whole thing back and walk away. Again, always be graceful, & convey your experience to the manager. If they expect to stay in business, they will address the problems with a smile.

P.S.  If I have to wait a year-and-a-day for the check, and all of the above-mentioned occur, it tells me something about the restaurant.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> DQ, you raise a good point re everything coming out at the same time, courses served too close together, or your table-companion is served before or after you. Instances like that, make the whole dining experience unpleasant. I don't care or expect a free dessert or to be compensated -- I may not return. But, everyone is human, and everything is not always choreagrahed to perfection. When the timing is all wrong, it has occurred to me to just send the whole thing back and walk away. Again, always be graceful, & convey your experience to the manager. If they expect to stay in business, they will address the problems with a smile.


 
Your post reminds me of a pet peeve of mine related to timing that I hope is not too off-topic. I am constantly amazed at how often -- I'm talking "nice" restaurants here -- the waitstaff start removing plates and generally tidying up when one or more in the party is still eating. Actually, it happens almost all the time. Shouldn't this be an absolute no-no in a decent restaurant unless the patrons have excessively outworn their welcome? I think that the next time I encounter that, I will politely ask the offending person to cease and desist.

With regard to returning food, though, I agree with those who say it's an option best left for serious offenses and shouldn't be done at the drop of a hat.


----------



## licia (Jul 16, 2006)

This thread reminds me of something that happened to my bil.  The food had been brought out for everyone and when bil looked at his, he said 'this isn't what I ordered".  The waiter, a young guy (probably working his way thru school) said "you can handle it, can't you". Bil was so taken aback, he did eat it, but always remembers to stand up if it isn't something he wants.  I have very rarely sent anything back, but I have a sister who complains about everything and sends it back so much that I don't even eat out with her. I don't consider myself picky, but wouldn't eat anything I didn't order, or something that wasn't as good as it is supposed to be.


----------



## Dina (Jul 16, 2006)

We had a bad experience at La Madeleine French Bakery and Restaurant in Georgetown.  We ordered the chicken salad sandwiches (3 of them) and got salty chicken salad.  But I mean "SALTY" to the point you couldn't even taste the salad but only salt.  Gross!  I was tempted to return our meals but DH asked me not to-he doesn't like returns of any kinds.  He was lucky he ordered quiche and his was fabulous!  We ended up having only our desserts for dinner that night.  At least we ate.  If this ever happens again, I will certainly return the meals until I get my money's worth.


----------



## licia (Jul 16, 2006)

I would certainly speak up in that case!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 16, 2006)

I think that this week was the first time ever for me to call the waiter over and point out a very lively weevil furiously kicking all six legs at me as he was stuck on his back in my baked potato--apparently the sour cream was acting as glue and he was not appreciative!!  I didn't make a scene---this happens to be one of my favorite places to eat and nothing like this has ever happened before.  The waiter promptly took it away, apologizing profusely, and then explained that they had gotten in a large shipment of produce and that's probably where my fellow "diner" originated.  I thought it was quite amusing-----I had only taken a few bites of my steak when I noticed Mr. W. waving at me.  My next meal, sans Mr. W.,  came after everyone else's but to my surprise that's because they brought out a fresh steak as well.  They also didn't charge me for the dinner but I tipped the waiter as if they had--after all it wasn't his fault.   Like Mish, I too, have had an acquaintance that found fault with everything that she ordered and it was embarassing sometimes  to eat out with this dining diva.  She even found fault with my seafood gumbo that won first prize at a contest judged by real Cajuns---mon cherie!! (Another friend "tattled" on her) Ha!


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> I think that this week was the first time ever for me to call the waiter over and point out a very lively weevil furiously kicking all six legs at me as he was stuck on his back in my baked potato--apparently the sour cream was acting as glue and he was not appreciative!! I didn't make a scene---this happens to be one of my favorite places to eat and nothing like this has ever happened before. The waiter promptly took it away, apologizing profusely, and then explained that they had gotten in a large shipment of produce and that's probably where my fellow "diner" originated. I thought it was quite amusing-----I had only taken a few bites of my steak when I noticed Mr. W. waving at me. My next meal, sans Mr. W., came after everyone else's but to my surprise that's because they brought out a fresh steak as well. They also didn't charge me for the dinner but I tipped the waiter as if they had--after all it wasn't his fault. Like Mish, I too, have had an acquaintance that found fault with everything that she ordered and it was embarassing sometimes to eat out with this dining diva. She even found fault with my seafood gumbo that won first prize at a contest judged by real Cajuns---mon cherie!! (Another friend "tattled" on her) Ha!


 
expatgirl, was that a la carte?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 16, 2006)

Well you see, that's the big difference. For me at least. If the problem is with the food, I definitely do NOT take it out on the server. If the service was good, a good tip is still left. You can't blame the server for a bad kitchen or meal.

As far as bugs in a meal - PLEASE - you must be kidding!!!! I'd not only be mental & loud about it, but this would be above & beyond sending food back. Geesh. If you feel you have to be polite about finding insects in your food, you're my next candidate for the Mother Theresa award. I can't believe you even have to question your questions????!!!!???


My problem - posted above - was with a server spending about 10 minutes trying to convince me to accept the wrong order. Sorry - but for me that meant no tip. When I refused to accept the incorrect order, the server became surly & unpleasant. Why the h*ll should I leave a tip???

Sorry guys - but if you're leaving tips for rude unpleasant service, you're just being taken for a ride.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jul 16, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> I think that this week was the first time ever for me to call the waiter over and point out a very lively weevil furiously kicking all six legs at me as he was stuck on his back in my baked potato--apparently the sour cream was acting as glue and he was not appreciative!! I didn't make a scene---this happens to be one of my favorite places to eat and nothing like this has ever happened before. The waiter promptly took it away, apologizing profusely, and then explained that they had gotten in a large shipment of produce and that's probably where my fellow "diner" originated. I thought it was quite amusing-----I had only taken a few bites of my steak when I noticed Mr. W. waving at me. My next meal, sans Mr. W., came after everyone else's but to my surprise that's because they brought out a fresh steak as well. They also didn't charge me for the dinner but I tipped the waiter as if they had--after all it wasn't his fault. Like Mish, I too, have had an acquaintance that found fault with everything that she ordered and it was embarassing sometimes to eat out with this dining diva. She even found fault with my seafood gumbo that won first prize at a contest judged by real Cajuns---mon cherie!! (Another friend "tattled" on her) Ha!


 
I had a similar experience that didn't end up quite as nicely as yours. I was eating in a Bob's Big Boy restaurant (don't know if they still exist here in SoCal) -- a casual dining experience, to be sure -- but still, I didn't think I should be stuck with a fly in my green salad. The server cheerfully brought me another one, but alas, this one had a winged insect as well. I never did figure out whether it was the same fly.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Ha, Ha!!  Hey, you got a bargain---two flies for the price of one!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 16, 2006)

Mish and Breezycooking--sorry I didn't see your postings------yes, it was a la carton of produce and Breezycooking, thanks for the Mother Theresa award (though I don't think she would be "honored" with me as a nominee, Ha!)----I guess had it been a roach or a fly I would have been more revolted but after being "forced" to take an insect course in college and having to make a 200 pinned collection that had to include a certain number of orders, familes, etc , and scrambling over fields, rivers, nighttime parking lots, etc, waving a net and looking really nerdy and embarrassing family members, bugs in general just don't bother me.  And you're right--don't tip if you don't get the service you want especially if it's something that you didn't order and then having to be "talked" into it.  The weevil is lucky that I didn't have my killing jar with me or he'd have been #201.


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I had a similar experience that didn't end up quite as nicely as yours. I was eating in a Bob's Big Boy restaurant (don't know if they still exist here in SoCal) -- a casual dining experience, to be sure -- but still, I didn't think I should be stuck with a fly in my green salad. The server cheerfully brought me another one, but alas, this one had a winged insect as well. I never did figure out whether it was the same fly.


 
Suzy, lol, I think Bob's is still there. It's been a while. Are you sure it wasn't a producer in your salad/soup? 

Oh, Boy!


----------



## auntdot (Jul 16, 2006)

Bugs in my food, yep, I would speak up, yuck.

And Breezy, I am absolutely on your side here.

Generally do not send things back, just suck it up and do not return to the restaurant.

Maybe that is not the right way to go but I hate to make a fuss.  We are out to relax and enjoy and confrontation dos not fit into that setting somehow.

One time on our 20th anniversary, however, we went to a very well appointed and highly rated place.

The apps were a disaster.  But we kept our mouths shut and awaited the main course.

If possible, they were both worse.

Don't know if the chef was drunk, not there (it was a Saturday night), or the place was having a problem but the food was bad. Not disappointing or a tad off, just ich, poo, spit lousy.

Two forkfuls through the mains we complained and the entire meal was comped and we left, sadly.  We only wanted a nice meal.

The manager did not seem surprised at our complaint by the way, I guess he knew there was a problem in the back of the house.

Were I a restaurant owner I would want to hear complaints, I would think.

Better to find out what my customers don't like now than just go slowly out of business.

But we generally just don't speak up, maybe we should.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 16, 2006)

Most of the time I will not send a meal back unless it is unedible.  One thing I cannot stand is receiving a meal that is cold, it will be sent back to the kitchen immediately.  Another peeve of mine is plates, glasses, or silverware that is not clean.  

Once while eating at a Logan's Roadhouse in Redding, CA. a fly literally fell into my beer.  So, I called the waiter and showed him the fly.  They replaced my beer and did not charge me for it.  

A few months ago a bunch of coworkers and I where eating dinner at a local Mexican restaurant.  When the waitress bought out a second round of salsa it was so SALTY that we could not eat it.  It was like eating a bowl of diced tomatoes with salt water.  A first nobody wanted to say anything, but finally I spoke to the waitress and she took all the bowls back to the kitchen and bought us out fresh.


----------



## smilineyes1 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have been a server for many years and i would expect my guests to send their food back if it was not satisfactory with them i do all the time when i know how something should be fixed and it is not to my satisfaction i will send it back espically with egss i hate eggs when the whites are still runny i am not rude about it but poiletly ask that it be corrected so my suggestion is if it is not to your satisfation send it back and have them refix it


----------



## Constance (Jul 16, 2006)

Having run my own business for 22 years, and having cooked all my life, I am pretty understanding about mistakes in orders or some days when the food just isn't quite up to snuff.
But there are times when I have sent food back.

Once, at a supposedly Cajun restaurant in Sanibel Florida, I ordered jambalaya. When my plate arrived, there was a chicken leg quarter that looked and tasted like it had been boiled, laying atop a mound of plain white rice with a little tomato sauce spooned over the top. I was very nice to the server...I just told her I had a problem with the food and would like to speak with the chef. So this chick stuck her head out the kitchen door and wanted to know what was wrong with the food. She had a definate New York sounding accent, and when I asked her where she was from, she said, "New Jersey."
I asked her where she had learned to make jambalaya, and she said she had a recipe. Other words were exchanged, and while my husband and kids were embarrassed to death, but I did end up not having to pay for my meal. 

Another time my ex and I were at a very expensive restaurant. We ordered prime rib, medium rare, and they were so cold when we got them that the fat was congealed. We sent them back, and by the time we next saw it, the meat was cooked to death. We didn't go back. Evidentally, that happened to a lot of people, because the place was closed in 6 months.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 16, 2006)

I've never come across that problem, actually. Well now I have a new social situation phobia, because I just don't know how I would handle that.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 16, 2006)

I rarely send anything back but once at a restaurant at a ski area where I happened to work for the past 11 years as head chef at another place I ordered a tequila shrimp dish the shrimp wasn't peeled and was so tough I could not pull it apart with my hands.I didn't want any else after that just my salad I never mentioned I was a chef across the way because I didn't want to come across as arrogant, looking back I think I would have maybe at least told the owner about it another day.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't really recall ever sending anything back. The only times I would do that are if it wasn't what I ordered, it was truly inedible, or if there was a "foreign object" in it! And I would do it quietly & as politely as possible. Being loud & obnoxious is never the way to go. They say you can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat restaurant employees.
As far as the waitstaff tidying up the table as people are finished with their meal - I appreciate that. I don't like too much junk on the table. If I'm finished with my meal & someone else isn't, my empty plate doesn't need to stay there. It's just in the way & I would like it gone ASAP!


----------



## Claire (Jul 17, 2006)

The beef thing is tough.  It is one thing to send back a steak that is too rare for your taste -- it just requires a couple more minutes on the grill.  But you can't "uncook" an over cooked steak, the chef has to start over again.  I'm a rare kinda gal (I actually love carpacio and steak tartare), but still never return a well-done steak even though I always order "blood rare" or "blue".  It's simply impossible to wind up eating at the same time as the rest of the dinner party if my meal has to be started from scratch.  I have had acquaintances I hate going to restaurants with because they get so finicky that you want to climb under the table.  I have one aunt who starts out seemingly to purposefuly antagonise the server.  She justifies this by saying she used to be a waitress so she knows.  She tells the server that if her hamburger arrives done incorrectly, she'll deduct from the tip.  IF the fries aren't golden, she'll deduct from the tip, etc.  Who gives a poop if she used to be a waitress?  So did I, and about half the people I know.  That somehow justifies her rude behavior?  

The bad pasta experience restaurant has just been purchased by the family who owns our favorite steak house.  The first time we went there my freind said, "Claire, taste this wine .... is it me?"  Nope, it is bad.  It has been open too long.  We called over the waitress and she started in with she'd have to talk to the bartender to determine if the wine was bad.  The new owner (who we know quite well) walked in at that moment, and said to all of the employess, "If these two ladies say wine is bad, trust them, it is bad.  No questions.  Thow out the bottle and start over."  We usually just drink house wine, so it is easy for it to have been opened too long.  But the tradition continues.  The next time we went in, all of our drinks were on the house.


----------



## kyles (Jul 17, 2006)

Food in Enlgand is really expensive, so I always send stuff back if its not how I ordered. Once however, I ordered steak medium rare, it came out and it was like boot leather. I sent it back, the same piece came back, the waitress had taken it to the cook who stabbed a knife it randomly, it was a tiny bit pink in that one bit and said "there it's medium rare" I tried to argue that it wasn't uniformly medium rare and certainly not what I ordered. I was told that it would not be replaced. I ate it, but we never went back.

Another time at another restaurant I ordered a mild chicken salad, it came out hot, too hot for my delicate taste buds, was told by the server that they would re do it but it would be exactly the same, with the same spice so it would be no point. This time it was a large chain so I emailed them at length with my complaint and got a voucher for two free meals and a bottle of wine. So needless to say, they have our repeat custom.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 17, 2006)

Don't eat out much at all. But seen a special on tv a couple weeks ago about sending food back. makes some chefs very angry and you never know what is in your then returned food. This was from interviewing some waiters and waitresses. I don't send food back, I either just eat what ever they sent out or leave it and never return.I'm not saying all chefs (cooks) do this but there are some out there.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Note to MISH:  If we had "walked away" from the restaurant that didn't have my husband's dinner ready when mine was,  we would have lost the opportunity to dine at a wonderful restuarant.  The food there was always excellent and the service (with this one exception) was wonderful also.   Walking away from a restaurant just because we had one mistake is not the way we would do it.  Everyone is entitled to one goof.  We continued to eat  there for 5 more years and glad we did.

As for Bob's Big Boy - I am originally from Michigan where we have Elias Brothers Big Boy.  Moving to the California area and now to Las Vegas only proved that not all Big Boy's are the same.   Bob's BB can't compare to the Elias BB here in Michigan and every summer when I come here I make it a point to have at least 4 BB's before I go back home.  Big Boy's are definitely not created equal.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Don't eat out much at all. But seen a special on tv a couple weeks ago about sending food back. makes some chefs very angry and you never know what is in your then returned food. This was from interviewing some waiters and waitresses. I don't send food back, I either just eat what ever they sent out or leave it and never return.I'm not saying all chefs (cooks) do this but there are some out there.


Yeah, that would be a concern of mine. Ever heard the expression "don't piss of the people who prepare your food"? Its a horrible truth, but chefs in any resturaunt, no matter where, aren't usually the "the costumer is always right" kind of people. Some chefs are really nice and care about the diner and are passionate about the food, but others just look at cooking as a job. You never know who it is you're complaining to.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

You know, just a couple weeks ago I got a salad from a resturaunt (not a chain, just a local place) and there was a fruit fly crawling out of one of the leaves. I of looked at my mom (who I was dinging with) and went, "I can't believe they would have a fly in the food in a nice place like this!" But she just shrugged because she's one of those people who doesn't even like to throw out wine even with dead ants or fruit flies in it because its a waist of wine. And because it was mother's day and also because I'm too shy to speak up, I ate it anyway. I hope I didn't eat any tiny larvea.


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 17, 2006)

I myself am not that picky.. if it is ok.. and I can eat it.. I will not send it back.

Now. on the other hand.. as I work in a restaurant as a cashier at cracker barrel... you would not beleive some of the complaints that I will get when a guest is paying for thier meal. I feel that some of them complain just so they CAN get a free meal.It is frustrating.. nevertheless. I apologize and always call for a manager who will then take the item off the bill or will even take care of the bill themselves.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

AriesGirl71 said:
			
		

> I myself am not that picky.. if it is ok.. and I can eat it.. I will not send it back.
> 
> Now. on the other hand.. as I work in a restaurant as a cashier at cracker barrel... you would not beleive some of the complaints that I will get when a guest is paying for thier meal. I feel that some of them complain just so they CAN get a free meal.It is frustrating.. nevertheless. I apologize and always call for a manager who will then take the item off the bill or will even take care of the bill themselves.


True, I bet some people do complain just to shoot for a free meal because they're penny-pinchers. I know people who say its their birthday in every resturaunt they go to to try and get a free dessert, which is really rude. Especially since over half the time they succeed. What if EVERYONE did that?


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 18, 2006)

If EVERYONE did that the restaurant business would lose out on revenue due to the food cost  and some may not be able to stay in business. It is rude.. and drives me crazy sometimes. Like i said.. why I always get a manager cause they may have ALREADY talked to a manager about the problem and the manager could of taken a dish off the check already. I had that happen one time. They were paying for thier check and said that they had been charged for something that they did not order... ( we are allowed to take drinks off but not food) so I went ahead and took off a drink.. come to find out.. after they left and I had talked to the server.. she had ALREADY taken a drink off to compensate for it.. so they got away with TWO free drinks instead of ONE. After that.. i ALWAYS get a manager.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 18, 2006)

Once again - anyone who's willing to pay for a meal at ANY restaurant & willingly accept insects/hairs/any-sort-of-nonfood-matter in their food & won't complain extensively not only deserve what they get, but just make the dining experience all the more dicey for the rest of us.

For goodness sake - you're dining out for pleasure or convenience or both, & paying good $$$ for the privilege.  The very idea that anyone would accept food that was raw/frozen, completely overcooked to shoeleather point, or had some foreign substance in it is unthinkable to me.

Get a spine guys.  Really.  You don't have to make a big "scene".  Just politely point out the mistake & ask that it be corrected or that the item ordered be removed from your bill.  And I wouldn't accept a "drink" being deducted from my bill rightful compensation - I'd fully expect the food item to be removed from the bill.

Any restaurant not frightened enough by an insect episode to the extent that someone might call the Health Department, isn't a place I'd want to visit again anyway.


----------



## Claire (Jul 22, 2006)

I find it interesting that some people have never or seldom gotten an un-acceptable meal in a restaurant.  Maybe y'all go to the same places time after time?  I'm NOT a fussy eater, but still occasionally get a well done steak when I've asked for "blood rare", and often have gotten almost raw potatoes when I ordered hash browns at breakfast (burned on the outside, raw potatoes inside).  I usually just let it pass -- it would simply take too long for them to cook me a new meal from scratch.  The fact is that I'm not in a good mood when I'm dragged out to breakfast anyway.  I know this sounds silly, but I'm an early-morning kinda person.  Which makes people assume I love breakfast out.  In fact, I'd rather have a bowl of soup.  So raw potatoes, scorched omelettes or scrambled eggs, etc, really irritate me.  But there is no way in hades you can send it back without having food on my plate when everyone is though eating.  I am definitely NOT a fussy eater.  The food has to be very bad before I won't eat it.


----------



## phinz (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't send anything back. I've worked in enough restaurants to have seen what some cooks will do to food that has been sent back.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 23, 2006)

_Isn't it a shame that some people will rather choke down garbage than send it back just because they're afraid of what the cook will do? I would let the manager know up front that the meal was unsatisfactory but you won't send it back for the reason you stated but you won't be back again either.  I'll bet you get a fresh meal with no problems and maybe comped  to boot.  YOU HAVE TO LET THEMANAGER KNOW WHAT YOU'RE THINKING.   You have a right to eat a decent meal if you have to pay for it.   _


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree with you completely Drama Queen.  As I mentioned over on one of the threads regarding tipping, leaving a tip or not sending something unsatisfactory back because you're afraid of the consequences is, quite simply, EXTORTION.  Nothing less.

Now, that said, I'm also assuming that people who have to register a complaint or send something back are doing so politely & cheerfully - not banging their fists on the table, raising their voice, or being nasty/rude about it.  I'm also assuming that they're sending the item back for a good reason - not just because it turns out they simply don't care for it.

The only 2 times I sent something back (frozen-in-the-center steak & one order that was entirely the wrong item), I did it with a big smile on my face & politely told the waitperson that I was sorry, but could he/she please (fill in the fix-it).  Both times, the waitperson apologized & the matter was fixed promptly (although I will admit that with the incorrect order, they did try first to convince me to keep the incorrect one - lol - but I just kept smiling & politely asked that they bring me what I ordered.)  In both cases I never got the iimpression that someone was going to spit on my food.  Neither case was a matter of personal food preference; both were errors on the part of the restaurant.  But again, I made a point out of being nice about it, & was treated just as nicely in return.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 23, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Most recently I ordered liver & onions in a local steak house where I know the owners and the regular chef.  The liver was so tough that I could't saw through it with a steak knife (normally it is fork-tender).  I sent it back, it obviously had been cooked way too long.  But, even though it takes almost no time to cook liver, I wound up getting my meal when everyone was finishing theirs.  Quite often when this kind of thing happens I don't bother to complain or send a meal back simply because it throws the entire dinner party off.  At one restaurant here in town,when we first moved here, I had a perfect meal, and hubby had a truly lousy one.  It was "Greek spaghetti" and the "chef" had kept the pasta half-cooked and ready to dunk into boiling water (a normal procedure, I think).  However, he didn't drain the pasta (it was a long, tubular pasta), and hubby wound up with a plate of cold pasta in cold starchy water.  WE complained (we'd only lived here a week or two).  THe owner came out and said if we'd pay for our drinks, the food was on the house.  WE'd ordered appetizers, and my dinner was the most expensive one on the menu  I protested, saying my dinner was fine, we'd pay for it.  His reply was "if one person in a party has a ruined meal, the entire meal is ruined for everyone."  Wow.  What a man.


That kind of treatment should be the rule, NOT the exception.

If the owner/chef/manager (any or all) DON'T want to know when your meak is not to your liking, they are not bbery good businesspeople, and will be out of business soon!  Restaurants are part of the HOSPITALITY industry!  and those who run them or work there need to remember that!  If your dinner is less than what you expected, you are likely NOT to return, and to tell others that the place was not wonderful.  Restaurants cannot afford that if they want to stay in business.

I always let the restaurant know if something is amiss, altho I don't always send my meal back... just as you said, because you're likely to not get the new dish until everyone else is finished with theirs.  and that DOES ruin the evening.

Along those lines, theres a restaurant here in Jersey City that used to be one of my favorites until the last two times I dined there.  the first, I had to send my dish back because the meat I ordered "Rare" was delivered not only well done, but cold.  The next time, again my meat was over cooked.  I don't crave going back there now.  and Im not recommending the place any more.  When someone asks me about it, I say it used to be really good.

They have to make you happy, or you'll be unhappy, whether you've sent your dinner back, or not.  A couple of freebies, such as dessert, or deleting the offending item from your bill is the least they should do.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 23, 2006)

If you're going to send a dish back, at least do so after you've taken a couple of bites so that it gives the restaurant a chance to redo their mistake. Many people complain and moan after they've eaten the entire dish, which leaves the only option for the manager is to comp. the dish. These people aren't trying to help the restaurant, they're just trying to get a free meal.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 23, 2006)

quote]the only option for the manager is to comp. the dish.[/quote]  The dish SHOULD be comped!  but I agree, tif the dish  is unsatisfactory, you should make your complaint and NOT eat any more of the offending dish!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't think foods should be automatically comped; it depends on the situation. If the dish is refired, done properly, and the guest enjoys it, it doesn't necessarily have to be comped. Most times in that situation, the guests aren't expecting it to be comped anyway. If the manager wants to give the guest something in goodwill, better to just take off an appetizer/salad or send them out a comped dessert. 

Of course if the dish is removed after the guest has only eaten a few bites and doesn't want anything else, then yeah, that should automatically be comped.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 24, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> We had a bad experience at La Madeleine French Bakery and Restaurant in Georgetown. We ordered the chicken salad sandwiches (3 of them) and got salty chicken salad. But I mean "SALTY" to the point you couldn't even taste the salad but only salt. Gross! I was tempted to return our meals but DH asked me not to-he doesn't like returns of any kinds. He was lucky he ordered quiche and his was fabulous! We ended up having only our desserts for dinner that night. At least we ate. If this ever happens again, I will certainly return the meals until I get my money's worth.


 
Do I get the idea that your husband was making you eat something that was unsatisfactory?  Extremely salty food is horrible and I can't imagine why you didn't stand your ground and send it back.


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2006)

There are extremes, and twice since I've lived here in small-town-midwest where everyone is almost always infalliably polite, I've seen two large groups (years apart, in different towns) eat over 3/4 of their dinner, drink copious amounts, and try to walk out w/o paying, insisting that the (consumed) meal was unacceptable.  Ironically, both groups were biker groups.  I say IRONICALLY because before here I lived for six years in the Daytona Beach area, where there are two major bike weeks a year (i.e., more bikers in any given month than both these towns ever see, put together), and everyone loves to see them come, and never, and I do mean NEVER seen that behavior.  Yet both towns (and both restaurants) still maintain that they love bikers and welcome them.  There are always people who will try to get over on a restaurant.  If you're returning food (or a wine or drink), you'd better darned well not eat most of it before hand.


----------

